# Dreamie's Guide to the Bell Tree Fourms!



## DreamieMad (Feb 8, 2015)

Dreamie's Guide To The Bell Tree Fourms!  ​
Ok so if your reading this I'm probably assuming your someone who's just join the Bell Tree Forums or someone who's wondering what the heck this post is about. Well as the post title might suggest..... Welcome to the Bell Tree Forums! (That sounded better in my head.) Here there are 5 main factors, Trading/Cycling, Services, General Chat, Giveaways and that other section with everything else in. And I'm going to cover all of these in one post. 

​
The website supports 2 types of currency BTB also known as the Bells you can see over here on my Profile Desc. <----------- Types of trading on this is mainly Villager Trading and Item Trading. With villager trading the majority of the time you can pay with BTB and sometimes you cant just because. (I'm not god.) Item trading on the other hand goes pretty much like this.

1: Hi I want to get this item I'll give you this rare/item you want!
2: K, let's trade in mah town.
1: K
2: K
1: Added
2: Added and opened gates.

So yea....  That's simple enough. Also for those wondering how to get BTB you just post stuff and get it. Simple! 

​
Now onto Cycling! This concept is simple enough in itself but for those who don't know it's basically where someone starts a thread and they "Cycle" out villagers at their own pace! But now you might ask, "How do I pay?" Simple!
Just find the player you want to pay and click on their amount of bells and it's straightforward from there!

But Cycling is a bit more than that now my own opinion on it is that it's mainly aimed for people to get Tier 1 and 2 villagers sometimes 3 so if you like tier 5 villagers, take Purrl my dreamie for an example. She's not anywhere in cycling posts. So  long story short, if your going to cycle, look up another post because this isn't the right place to ask meh. Also I "CYCLE" KFC at my own pace. 

​
Services on BTB often consist of Weeding, Cataloguing Items, Terraforming work and Visits to your Town to help you get the train station upgrade. Again, you pay either way.
General Chat is General Chat and people asking to visit other peoples towns. Nothing to see here.
Giveaways come in 5 forms, Bell, Flower, Item, Service and Villager giveaways. Again all of these are easy to understand to the extent I won't tell you them but Bell, Item and Flower giveaways are a bit more tricky to understand and usually involve entering a competition to win them for free.

​
Now onto, "That other section". Things under this category are mainly but not limited to, Signature Shops, Trading of Physical items (In some cases), guides and looking for threads! I'll go over each of them so you understand what I mean.

Signature Shops are basically different to buying in game items but are focused on selling Signatures such as the one you'll see at the end of this post. (Made by Kelsey Hendrix)

Trading physical items is like the Animal Crossing eBay on the Bell Tree Forums and Guides are posts like this and Looking for threads are threads where people say stuff like.... 

"I'm looking for Roald!"
"I'm looking for a Royal Crown!" 
"I'm looking for someone to hold my items while I reset!" 
"I'm looking for someone to let me use their T&T Emporium and catalogue a few things!"

Yes those are all things that would qualify as looking for threads.

Now I know I didn't cover everything in this thread and that's because I'm not going to restrict you on how you procrastinate these forums! That, and I want you to find some stuff out for yourselves!

So anyway whether you found this post useful or not, I'd just like to that you for reading this! (If you made it this far ) 

Also if this got stuck at the top of this forums feed I won't mind! Wink wink.

​
So I decided to make a part 2 explaining the other contents of these forums! This section will include: Why you should follow the Rules, How to Edit your Profile desc. <-------------- and the other sections of the fourms.

How to edit your profile!​
Scroll to the top of the screen and make sure you are logged into your account. Then click on settings and scroll down the where the subheading on the left says, "Profile options" or something like that. Then select the thing you'd want to change so in my case I'd select "Edit Profile" and then there will be some pretty simple instructions that will explain how to do what you want to do! If not pretty much everything is labelled so it'll be easy for you to figure out what to do. Either way, eventually you should have your edit sorted sooner or later. 

​
Now for why you should follow the rules. Following the rules in general is something most people do but to do so they have to read the rules. And I'm not saying that as if you didn't know that already I'm just reminding you that you do! 

Following the rules actually has its perks such as: Getting free stuff, Getting good Wi-Fi feedback, (Required for some contests) and you also don't get banned. There are some other perks but those are the main ones I abide by because I stay stationed in Re-tail and Trading Plaza 24/7. (I have no life!) 

Players can also set their own rules for contests and such like: Don't enter with multiple accounts! Don't trample flowers or run off the path in my town! or even, Don't pick up the weeds and garbage!!!!! I like it!  I have actually seen someone say that. -Best rule of the year 2015! IGN.

[\CENTER]

Now this might well be the final section of this post unless the obvious is pointed out to me again. But I have to say my understanding of the other sections of the forums are really bad so you might struggle if I make a mistake or 9000. BUT I've already covered what happens in the Trading Plaza so I'm not covering that in this section. So refer to that section of the post about Villager Trading for reference to that. So onto the sections!

In the Museum people set up the Signature shops and other shops/services and show off their fan art and such!

Re-tail is where you can buy services, enter giveaways, buy services and catalogue and sell stuff there.

In the AC:NL online section it's pretty straightforward. You just visit other peoples towns or invite people into your town! (Did I have to explain that?)

The Bell Tree HQ is just a mess of other stuff and the Woods....... Yea I'll let you figure that one out for yourself.... 

The introduction board is where people introduce themselves and the Bulletin Board is where all the news posted by the Mods/Admins is placed!

The TBT market place is where people can only buy/sell stuff for BTB and the general AC chat/discussion is self explanatory same with the AC:NL section.

In the Nintendo Treehouse feel free to talk about everything Nintendo! Whilst in the Gamers Lounge you can talk about everything gaming! 

Brewster's caf? is again relatively simple as it's the section for the general everyday chat on the forums. 

And finally we're at the Basement where people post and play their or other people's forum games! (Or chain up their victims!) Oh oops, he he.....


Cya until next time!
-DreamieMad​


----------



## SweetT (Feb 8, 2015)

OK thanks for the tips


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 8, 2015)

This needs a bit more organization, plus there's nothing about General and Gamer's Lounge.


----------



## Caius (Feb 9, 2015)

I see nothing in here about reading the rules/FAQ


----------



## DreamieMad (Feb 9, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I see nothing in here about reading the rules/FAQ



Yea  I'm working on that in a part 2 of the post because I know I didn't cover everything I had to. I will be adding that part in soon though.


----------



## Murray (Feb 9, 2015)

The explanations of things seems pretty rushed, as well as it doesn't really logically flow and thus seems very jumpy. It's also quite inconsistent, take you describing in 'detail' how a conversation goes between two people trading and just saying that 'flour giveaways(?)' are tricky to understand so you don't bother.

Edit: Unfortunately part 2 suffers the same and if not more prominent problems that I have outlined already


----------



## DreamieMad (Feb 9, 2015)

Part 2 has been posted in the original post! There you go!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 9, 2015)

This seems more like a personal description than an actual guide.

Also









You need to space your things out a bit. It's too hard to read when it's all crammed together like that. Making a bullet list would probably be good too so you know where one thing ends and where another starts.


Example 1
description blah blah


Example 2
blah blah blah


Example 3
blah



I also think getting opinions from people on how they use the forum would benefit a guide too. One experience isn't going to cover it for how everyone uses the site.


----------



## DreamieMad (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes I do see your point. I am actually trying to update the post, fix any error ect as much as I can! I do kind of need more opinions on what I should add and such I'll begin to work on the spacing a bit more now. Also what does my post have to do with a wall? Unless you comparing to it which is probably the perfect thing to do. 

Update: Should have taken care of that issue! Onto the horde of new suggestions!


----------



## Murray (Feb 9, 2015)

DreamieMad said:


> Yes I do see your point. I am actually trying to update the post, fix any error ect as much as I can! I do kind of need more opinions on what I should add and such I'll begin to work on the spacing a bit more now. Also what does my post have to do with a wall? Unless you comparing to it which is probably the perfect thing to do.
> 
> Update: Should have taken care of that issue! Onto the horde of new suggestions!



By wall he is referring to how your post  is a huge wall of text/an eyesore to look at and read. Look at other guides on the forums such as this one and you should be able to see the difference.


----------



## DreamieMad (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok I see. I'll try to make it look a bit better by including some picture to show what I mean. But that might take some time. Anyway this mornings update is currently in the works so I hope you enjoy it! I'll improve on part 2's headings later.


----------



## DreamieMad (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok I've now finished the post's layout so it should now be easier to navigate through. In the next update to the post you can expect this: A contents list, contributor/suggestor wall and an update log in the post so again, ease of access! But I'll keep on doing these little posts to bump the post every now and again.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 12, 2015)

Okay that looks a lot better! The wall has been broken!

But, in order from top to bottom, we have the following issues that should be fixed.


The first sentence says "if your reading this". It should read "if *you're* reading this"
"Well as the post title might suggest....."  Have that with 3 . instead of 5. It's the proper way to have ellipses.
(That sounded better in my head.) - Remove this, it sounds too casual for a guide.
"Here there are 5 main factors, Trading/Cycling, Services, General Chat, Giveaways and that other section with everything else in. " - Let's just reword this as follows. *"This guide has 5 main sections: Trading, Cycling, Services, General Chat, Giveaways, and other.*
You mention there are two types of currency, yet you only mention BTB. Mention the other. In addition, you should also try and list some other abbreviations for the currency. "TBT Bells" is one. 
"Bells you can see over here on my Profile Desc. <-----------" - Remove the arrow. Fully type out the word "description".
It's not "mainly Villager and Item Trading". Reword it to something like "This section covers Villager and Item Trading, though other forms do exist on Bell Tree Forums."
(I'm not god.) - Get rid of this.
"With villager trading the majority of the time you can pay with BTB and sometimes you cant just because." Purely useless statement.  Just say "Typically, people will want BTB in exchange for their villagers."
"Item trading on the other hand goes pretty much like this." - Colon at the end, not a period.
"Also for those wondering how to get BTB you just post stuff and get it. Simple!" - Wrong. The sentence is fine, just have it say "Also for those wondering how to get BTB, check out this guide!" Make sure to keep that link in there.
I'd recommend paraphrasing and linking to this guide on how to send bells to other people in the cycling section.
Your guide makes no mention of what exactly the tiers are. This is a guide, it should be as helpful as possible. Some new people might not know what a tier is.
"So long story short, if your going to cycle, look up another post because this isn't the right place to ask meh. Also I "CYCLE" KFC at my own pace. " This has no place being in a guide. Remove it.
"General Chat is General Chat and people asking to visit other peoples towns. Nothing to see here." - Remove this. No need for it.
"Giveaways come in 5 forms: Bell, Flower, Item, Service and Villager." Copy and paste this in that section, it's reformatted and looks better.
"Again all of these are easy to understand to the extent I won't tell you them" - Again, this is a _guide for new people_. You _have_ to explain it to them, even if it is simple, as they might now know.
"but Bell, Item and Flower giveaways are a bit more tricky to understand and usually involve entering a competition to win them for free." - Again, explain it, or just state that the rules may vary according to the host.
"That Other Section!" - The header is either missing a quotation mark after "section" or it has an extra one before "that". Personally, I'd remove the one before "that" to make your headers consistent.
"(Made by Kelsey Hendrix)" - Get rid of this. It's a guide, not a billboard.
"Now I know I didn't cover everything in this thread and that's because I'm not going to restrict you on how you procrastinate these forums! That, and I want you to find some stuff out for yourselves!" This is a guide, you have to explain it I've said this before.
"Also if this got stuck at the top of this forums feed I won't mind! Wink wink." - Remove this statement.
"So I decided to make a part 2 explaining the other contents of these forums!" Good for you this statement is pointless.
The header for the rules section can't be seen. Change the color.
"Following the rules actually has its perks such as:" - Mention these are perks *with other members*. The mods don't give you free stuff.
Link to the forum rules in this section.
"There are some other perks but those are the main ones I abide by because I stay stationed in Re-tail and Trading Plaza 24/7." - Great, good for you. Some new members might want to know the perks.
(I have no life!) - remove this
" I like it!  I have actually seen someone say that. -Best rule of the year 2015! IGN." - Remove this useless sentence.
Fix the centering of the header for "The other sections of the forum!"
You are missing a lot of what goes on the Museum. There's art, avatars, etc. Mention that.
Didn't you already mention Re-Tail in the Trading section? On that note, mention that trading is done in Re-Tail.
"(Did I have to explain that?)" - Yes, you did. This is a guide for noobies, so it's good you mentioned that. Remove this sentence though. It can make newbies feel dumb.
"The Bell Tree HQ is just a mess of other stuff " You really need to explain what the Bell Tree HQ is. Though, I do like your description of the Woods. 
"and the Woods......." Have three periods, that's all.
"one out for yourself...." Three periods is all that is needed.
"The introduction board is where people introduce themselves and the Bulletin Board is where all the news posted by the Mods/Admins is placed!" Separate these boards onto two separate lines.
"The TBT market place is where people can only buy/sell stuff for BTB and the general AC chat/discussion is self explanatory same with the AC:NL section." - Again, two separate lines, and give a bit of description to this, they're newbies they might not know and self-explanatory might make them feel dumb.
"Brewster's caf? is again relatively simple as it's the section for the general everyday chat on the forums. " - Capitalize "cafe".
"And finally we're at the Basement where people post and play their or other people's forum games! *(Or chain up their victims!) Oh oops, he he...*" Remove the bolded bits.
"Cya until next time!-DreamieMad" Remove this.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> "(Made by Kelsey Hendrix)" - Get rid of this. It's a guide, not a billboard.



oh fight me. it's their guide, they can say whatever they want. if they want to advertise me, they can advertise me.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 12, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> oh fight me. it's their guide, they can say whatever they want. if they want to advertise me, they can advertise me.



I like how you pick that one out of all the other comments I mention that shouldn't be in the guide. Calm down. I said it's a guide, not a billboard. These are recommendations, not a mandate. Get over yourself.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I like how you pick that one out of all the other comments I mention that shouldn't be in the guide. Calm down. I said it's a guide, not a billboard. These are recommendations, not a mandate. Get over yourself.



you're the rudest member i've ever seen on these boards. gonna talk about me on the irc now?
i think you're the one that needs to get over yourself. "kelseyhendrix needs to ****ing chill."
have fun talking ****.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 12, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> you're the rudest member i've ever seen on these boards. gonna talk about me on the irc now?
> i think you're the one that needs to get over yourself. "kelseyhendrix needs to ****ing chill."
> have fun talking ****.



I can say with certainty that I have no idea what you are talking about.

IRC is ded rn except for Gumi and Red


----------



## Murray (Feb 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> IRC is ded rn except for Gumi and Red



no just noone talks to u

anyway guide is looking far better than the original post, but the quality still isn't professional enough in general including the specifics that oath pointed out


----------



## DreamieMad (Feb 16, 2015)

Ok I'm beginning the mega list of changes I had suggested later as I have to go and visit a family member also don't worry Kesley, I'll make a credit section and make sure you and everyone else who helped improve the post so far, are included.


----------



## manofico (Feb 17, 2015)

While still a tad bit unorganized, andwhile it doesn't answer all the questions of someone new - ish here, this isn't a bad guide. Thank you for writing this up!


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Okay that looks a lot better! The wall has been broken!
> 
> But, in order from top to bottom, we have the following issues that should be fixed.
> 
> ...



Dude who cares about spelling. If you don't like this guide make your own thread with your own guide


----------



## Murray (Feb 18, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> Dude who cares about spelling. If you don't like this guide make your own thread with your own guide



Wow you really don't understand do you...


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> Dude who cares about spelling. If you don't like this guide make your own thread with your own guide



It's a guide. The goal is to look professional :/


----------



## kosaki (Feb 18, 2015)

okay guys this is going to sound like a super duper dumb question but if you get banned, right.... what happens to all of your tbt bells? if you get banned is it permanent? can you get your account back? what reasons does bell tree forums have for banning people anyway like i don't think they're allowed to ban you for scams in game? or are they? 

sorry for the dumb questions, i'm new and i'd like to know...

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> It's a guide. The goal is to look professional :/



why did you make a guide on making guides? that seems entirely unnecessary and kinda stupid....


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2015)

kosaki said:


> okay guys this is going to sound like a super duper dumb question but if you get banned, right.... what happens to all of your tbt bells? if you get banned is it permanent? can you get your account back? what reasons does bell tree forums have for banning people anyway like i don't think they're allowed to ban you for scams in game? or are they?
> 
> sorry for the dumb questions, i'm new and i'd like to know...
> 
> ...



It was advice ._.


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 22, 2015)

Murray said:


> Wow you really don't understand do you...



Uhhh no its you who don't understand. No one wants to read some dumb/pointless post about trying to control someone elses guide about things no one cares about



oath2order said:


> It's a guide. The goal is to look professional :/






oath2order said:


> It's a guide. The goal is to look professional :/



No, it doesn't have to look professional... its free + its for all ages. No one cares as long as its not a mesh up like your long post above. The fact that it's even there is helpful for new people who join here.

OP can leave/take out w/e he wants.

The first sentence says "if your reading this". It should read "if you're reading this" 
_welcome to internet, a place where no one cares about punctuation unless its work related_
"(Made by Kelsey Hendrix)" - Get rid of this. It's a guide, not a billboard.
_who cares maybe he wanted some credit, why are you trying to dictate over what he wants to put in his guide_
"Well as the post title might suggest....." Have that with 3 . instead of 5. It's the proper way to have ellipses.
_we aint in an eng class/lec/study buddy_
"Bells you can see over here on my Profile Desc. <-----------" - Remove the arrow. Fully type out the word "description"
_yes for writing out description but no need to remove arrow_
(I'm not god.) - Get rid of this.
_it's better to be honest_
"Item trading on the other hand goes pretty much like this." - Colon at the end, not a period.
_it's a typo, everyone knows and no one reading it cares_
So long story short, if your going to cycle, look up another post because this isn't the right place to ask meh. Also I "CYCLE" KFC at my own pace. " This has no place being in a guide. Remove it.
I have no life!) - remove this
"I like it!  I have actually seen someone say that. -Best rule of the year 2015! IGN." - Remove this useless sentence.
And finally we're at the Basement where people post and play their or other people's forum games! (Or chain up their victims!) Oh oops, he he..." Remove the bolded bits.
"Cya until next time!-DreamieMad" Remove this.
_He can share w/e stories he wants to and bold w.e the heck he wants to._

*meh the rest of what you typed I don't even want to bother reading cuz its pointless and dumb*

some of your comments are straight on point and will be useful 
BUT
don't critique someones free guide unless its stuff related to the actual content
other than that he can put in w.e the heck he wants to
oh wait r u going to quote me and make a guide on how to spell/use punctuation now? >.>


----------



## Murray (Feb 23, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> Uhhh no its you who don't understand. No one wants to read some dumb/pointless post about trying to control someone elses guide about things no one cares about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You realised that they wanted advice on how to improve it right? You're trying to defend someone in a non-existent argument, which only makes you look pretty silly.


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 24, 2015)

Murray said:


> You realised that they wanted advice on how to improve it right? You're trying to defend someone in a non-existent argument, which only makes you look pretty silly.



*cough *cough .... ssshhhhhhhhhhh I am being silly if you haven't noticed~! (didn't even read through all the things in the guide/suggestion for the guide)


----------

